# BAD 1st day at daycare!! * back hospital pictures added



## QuintinsMommy

so as everyone knows quin had his 1st day of daycare today from 9am to 3 but i was called at 10am to come get him cause he fell and hit a tree? :cry: so now we came home to get his health card ( you need them to see a doctor in canada) then we are catchin the bus to a clinic to see what the cut needs cause its right on his face and pretty thick :cry::cry:

I cant believe i didnt have his health card on me!! now its gonna be another 40 mins before we get even get to the clinic to wait to see a doctor luckly its not bleeding much anymore just looks really awful

anyway just wanted to say this cause im pretty upset, hes relaxing for a bit before we go


----------



## Leah_xx

Awe poor Quin!!
:hugs: for both of you


----------



## Hotbump

poor quin but how did he hit a tree?


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hope he's ok :hugs:x


----------



## Lexilove

:hugs: poor Quinn!


----------



## cabbagebaby

aw poor quin hope he's ok and hugs for you :hugs:


----------



## Genna

awe!! Hope he has a speedy recovery!!! How scary for the little man, it must have been :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Oh no! Poor Quin and mommy! Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

Aww,i hope hes ok:hugs:


----------



## xgem27x

I hope you're both alright :hugs: Not the best start to daycare poor lad xx


----------



## rileybaby

Omgsh, this is what scares me about Riley going :-( Hope your both ok.xx


----------



## Rhio92

Poor Quin! Hope he's ok xxxx


----------



## lov3hat3

hope your both okay :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

That sucks! I hope everything goes OK at the doctors! Let us know :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well, we went to the clinic and they said they couldnt stitch it (atfer taking quin all over the place on the city bus! ) there so i called my mom to take us to the hospital. we were in the ER for 3 hrs! , he got 3 stitches, they had to hold him down and asked me to leave the room, he has a few little holes from where the needle shouldn't have been ! he will have a really bad scar :cry: :cry: I dont know how im ever gonna be able to leave him


----------



## x__amour

Oh no! Rome, I'm so, so sorry! Lots of hugs for you and Quin and I hope he has a fast recovery! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres my baby :cry:
 



Attached Files:







08292011_002_.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 71









08292011_001_.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 72


----------



## x__amour

Poor Quintin... :sad1: :nope: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

the doctor even missed a few times when stitching and got his nose and upper lip !


----------



## mayb_baby

Poor Quin :cry:
:hugs: that must of been so scary


----------



## Strawberrymum

:hugs: for the both of you. i hope the daycare were sorry! didnt sound like they helped you out very much


----------



## Char.due.jan

:hugs :hugs: :hugs:

I literally cried looking at his pictures. Hope he makes a speedy recovery :flow:


----------



## Char.due.jan

:hugs :hugs: :hugs:

I literally cried looking at his pictures. Hope he makes a speedy recovery :flow:


----------



## Vickie

:( poor baby :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks everyone, he is playing an eating fine but  i have to wake him every 2-3 hours to night just in case of a contusion 
and called his doctor tomorrow because he will need the stitches out at the end of the week
this is not how i was thinking his 1st day at daycare would go :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Strawberrymum said:


> :hugs: for the both of you. i hope the daycare were sorry! didnt sound like they helped you out very much

they were very sorry, they let me borrow a stroller because quin and I take the bus then walk a few mins to get there



mayb_baby said:


> Poor Quin :cry:
> :hugs: that must of been so scary

it was, when the 1st called to tell me he got hurt I didnt think it was this bad :dohh: but i walked in and he was curled up in the daycare workers arms and soon as he saw me he was glued to me :cry: then i had to take the bus home with him all bloody, then back on again still bloody to the urgent care clinic, who said i need to go to the hospital but I dont even know where the hospital is :dohh: so I called my mom just crying, we looked like a right mess, I was crying and him all bloody! then my mom had to leave work 30 mins away to get us to bring us to the hospital so i went and got quin lunch in the mall and people kept looking at us :cry: then when at the hospital was just plain awful:cry::cry: hearing him scream when they stitched him was the worst thing i ever heard, i was crying so much 



Hotbump said:


> poor quin but how did he hit a tree?

im not really sure they said he tripped,:shrug: i went and got the report but they said it happened so fast but im sure it was just a freak accident :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm so sorry Rome :( I hope Quin gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Oh my gosh! That's terrible.:cry: I really hope he is feeling ok. I can't even begin to imagine how worried you must be! Did the daycare give you anymore information on what happened?


----------



## Genna

aaaaaaawwwwwweee baby!!!! He's so young that the scar will fade with time! And especially with they way our skin rejuvenates and stretches over time :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JadeBaby75 said:


> Oh my gosh! That's terrible.:cry: I really hope he is feeling ok. I can't even begin to imagine how worried you must be! Did the daycare give you anymore information on what happened?

not really just he tripped and hit the tree :shrug:


----------



## lb

Poor baby :(
I hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Burchy314

Poor Quin! I hope he has a speedy recovery! Shouldn't they have givin him something before stiching him up? I fell like being stiched up would hurt and hard with a little kid who is scared.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Poor baby! And poor you, must of been so upsetting for you both. :hugs: Hope he heals well now x


----------



## Mei190

Poor Quin! Probably just a freak accident (especially on his first day) but it looks sooo sore. 
Hope it heals well xxx


----------



## holly2234

Poor Quin! I hope he feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Oh no!! That must have been so horrible :nope: Poor little guy xxx


----------



## faolan5109

Lots of good vibes and a fast recovery to quin!! I am so sorry man


----------



## abbSTAR

Poor quin :hugs:

That's so awful, hope your ok :cry:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Awww poor Quin, hope he makes a speedy recovery :flow:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Burchy314 said:


> Poor Quin! I hope he has a speedy recovery! Shouldn't they have givin him something before stiching him up? I fell like being stiched up would hurt and hard with a little kid who is scared.

well they said they can put him to sleep then do it but he might have a harder time , or they could just hold him down :cry:
they asked me to leave the room tho cause i was getting very upset.


----------



## BrEeZeY

o no! poor quin! i hope he is feeling better!!!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Aw poor quin!! I hope he's feeling better and has a quick recovery :hugs:


----------



## shelx

poor quintin! :( hopefully where his cut is the scar wont be that noticable. you know the way there is a little in-dent there on everyones upper lip? hope he gets better very soon :hugs: x


----------



## Jemma_x

Hope hes better soon:hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hope quin gets to feeling better soon, poor baby!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks everyone, Quintin is going to try daycare again tomorrow :( im gonna have a really hard time leaving him, and i might not, we will see


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin spent one full day at daycare but now all college workers (other the teachers ) are on strike :dohh: which means no college daycare :growlmad::growlmad: not sure how Im going to go back to school now,

anyway here is quin today, starting to heal, his doctor wants him to come into tomorrow to see if the stitches can come out Im pretty nervous about this but gonna take him to toysrus to get a new toy for being such a brave boy:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







297633_10150313063852094_510612093_8240666_3729751_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ONoez2010

Poor Quin!:hugs: he seems happy there :) hope he heals quick!


----------



## emmylou92

hope he get better soon, he seems happy enough though :)


----------



## princess_vix

So sorry hon,
Wishing Quin a speedy recovery poor lad.
Big hugs to the brave mummy xx


----------

